# Want to know what your dogs name means?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Did you research the meaning of your dogs name before you named him/her? I did not think about the meaning of Brutus' name before we named him, my hubby fell in love with our dogs grandfather when we went to pick up our puppy from the breeder, and so we named Brutus after his grandpa. Then one day a neighbor was walking with her daughter, and she asked me what my dogs name was. When I said Brutus, her little daughter said, "Mommy, why did they name him that name for, a Brute isn't nice." LOL, well I knew a Brute was like a rough, pushy person and that is my dog alright, but I didn't know that it meant stupid. I knew what Oso's name meant though before I named him.

If you want to know what your dogs name means then follow this link-What does your Pet Name Mean?

Afterwards, share the meaning with us, and also let us know if you knew the meaning prior to naming your dog.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

From what I've read....Brutus is a version on Bruno.
Bruno in German means "Brown one" In Austrian it means "Armour"

But most people assocaite the name Brutus with Julius Caesar.


> The phrase Sic semper tyrannis! ["thus, ever (or always), to tyrants!"] is attributed to Brutus at Caesar's assassination. The phrase is also the official motto of the Commonwealth of Virginia.
> Shakespeare's play _Julius Caesar_ depicts Caesar's assassination by Brutus and his accomplices, and the murderers' subsequent downfall. In the final scene, Marcus Antonius describes Brutus as "the noblest Roman of them all", for he was the only conspirator who acted for the good of Rome.


Here's the wiki page that list more about Brutus.
Personally, I think it's a fine, strong name.
Marcus Junius Brutus the Younger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I've always been facinated by names and their meanings. Weird b/c my kids/dogs have very common names.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta was named after a soda brand i love which i later learned was named after a mountain. 

Riley came with the name Railey and we dropped the 'a' because Riley sounded better. Zena came with the name Zenia and we dropped the 'i' because i didnt like her named after a flower. Plus she didnt know her name anyway since a shelter worker named her. She's definitely like the warrior princess though so it fits nicely.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Scamp was named well we thought he wasn't going to be as big as he is and he used to scamper around.. lame but still suits him
Tux due to being black with a white patch on his chest and if i let hubby come up with a name well he would be doggy
Boone means good and his registered name is boone's saint.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

jetscarbie said:


> Here's the wiki page that list more about Brutus.
> Personally, I think it's a fine, strong name.
> Marcus Junius Brutus the Younger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks. When I saw the definition in the link I posted and it said that it means stupid, I was like wow. I like your definition much better.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Einstein

Meaning: For the pet who is a genius

Famous Usage: Scientist Albert Einstein (1879-1955) German born scientist famous for his theory of relativity.

*Screen Details: Dog owned by the mad scientist in the movie "Back to the Future" (1985).*


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

BTW, I usually call my dog Bruticus even though he is registered as Brutus. He is so big, I think that is why I gave him an extended version of the name.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Ciana is the only dog that I named. The others came with their names.

Doerak 

A common pet name in The Netherlands:
Dutch To English - doerak 
n. rascal, villain, scoundrel, rogue; mischievous person or animal

Ciana

Its source is Luciana, an Italian name meaning "Light". Also a feminine version of "John".

Balto

English: God or Lord Protect the King
Short for Balthazar

Boaz

Biblical (2)

1) Boaz is the name of the left of two pillars in Solomon's temple; the right pillar is named Jachin (1 Kings 7:21).

2) The most famous *Boaz is the son of Rahab* and the wealthy beaux of Ruth, eventually the father of Obed, the father of Jesse, the father of King David (Ruth 2:1). Boaz and Ruth are possibly the most delightful couple in the Bible. Jones' Dictionary of Old Testament Proper Names notes somewhat melancholically, "By obligations of the Levitical law, Boaz became Ruth's second husband. *There is great sweetness in the character of Boaz, and also of Ruth." *


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Shenzi means 'barbarous, uncivilized, uncouth' in Swahili. 

When we took her to the vet for the first time and told the DVM her name, he laughed and asked us if we knew what it meant. We told him thats why we picked the name, and he said 'well lets see if she lives up to it' and the exam went perfectly 

I couldn't give the dog a new lease on life and keep her old name, 'scooby'.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Katya: Russian/east german diminutive of Katherine
Beschützer des Jägers: Basically "guardian of hunter"


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Gnash, G litter so needed a name starting with G. During puppy selection tests he latched onto the rag and held it the longest even when lifted off his feet therefore "Gnash"

Creasy, C litter boy so needed a C name. Breeder (and friend) named him after John Creasy from the movie "Man on fire"


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wife named Abby after the techie in NCIS, she just liked the character and the name.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

PaddyD said:


> Wife named Abby after the techie in NCIS, she just liked the character and the name.


Boaz's sister is "Zeeva", also named after a NCIS character. Just with the spelling changed a little.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Lyekka - a character from the TV show Lexx.

Okay, I don't have a dog named this. But if I ever had another female...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Sin·is·ter*

1. 
threatening or portending evil, harm, or trouble; ominous: _a sinister remark. _


2. bad, evil, base, or wicked; fell: _his sinister purposes. _


3. unfortunate; disastrous; unfavorable: _a sinister accident. _


4. of or on the left side; left. 


5. _Heraldry _. noting the side of an escutcheon or achievement of arms that is to the left of the bearer ( opposed to dexter). 


*Mal·ice*

1.
desire to inflict injury, harm, or suffering on another, either because of a hostile impulse or out of deep-seated meanness: _the malice and spite of a lifelong enemy. _


2._Law _. evil intent on the part of a person who commits a wrongful act injurious to others.


----------



## JagersMommy (Aug 31, 2011)

My husband had already picked out the name Jäger, months before we had even decided that we were getting a GSD. it's a German for "Hunter" 

except that now everyone thinks we named him offer the liquor Jagermeister. My husband always gets frustrated. Ha.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

*Otto*

*Meaning: *Wealthy prosperous man
*Famous Usage: *The regal name of several German emperors.
*Screen Details: *Character in "All Dogs go to Heaven" animated film (1989)


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

Lila - 
In sanskrit means "pastime", "sport" or "play". 
In persian in means "dark beauty".


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

The shelter I got Sadie from named her Sahara. Cool name, but me being a huge Beatle fan I changed it because I love the song "Sexy Sadie". Took her only a little time to learn her new name.


----------



## zorn (Sep 9, 2011)

Hamlet (1996-2008) was named after (you'll never believe it ) Hamlet, from the play _Hamlet_.

Current dog is Hotspur, named after (wait for it...) Hotspur, from Henry IV Part 1. 

We just liked the names. The dogs didn't and don't really resemble the characters in any way.

Hotspur has always been relatively submissive, leading us to give him a somewhat ironic nickname "Chutzpah", which nearly rhymes if you pronounce it accurately.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cassidy was named for a Grateful Dead song - well, it was actually written by Bob Weir and his lyrical partner John Barlow and recorded for his solo album Ace in 1972, but it was performed many times by the Dead: 







*I have seen where the wolf has slept by the silver stream.
I can tell by the mark he left you were in his dream.
Ah, child of countless trees.

Ah, child of boundless seas.
What you are, what you're meant to be
Speaks his name, though you were born to me, 

Born to me,
Cassidy...

Lost now on the country miles in his Cadillac.
I can tell by the way you smile he's rolling back.
Come wash the nighttime clean,
Come grow this scorched ground green,
Blow the horn, tap the tambourine
Close the gap of the dark years in between
You and me, 

Cassidy...

Quick beats in an icy heart.
Catch-colt draws a coffin cart.
There he goes now, here she starts: 

Hear her cry.
Flight of the seabirds, scattered like lost words
Wheel to the storm and fly.

Faring thee well now.
Let your life proceed by its own design.
Nothing to tell now. 

Let the words be yours, I'm done with mine.*

Cassidy?s Tale | Literary Kicks


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

OK Lucky pretty obvious.Daisy the flower. I'm definitely not original.Daisy and Lucky are in the top 20 names for pets. Daisy was named Princess Daisy from the Harold Robbins novel;same name.Lucky when I got him was thin but found on the streets of Canton ,Ohio weighing 47 lbs. We had him on a trial ,took him to the vets and found he had heartworm after he intially passed the test. Looking at his life Lucky was his name. I wanted him to be Rock or one of the musketeer names but Lucky is a lucky dog.Daisy also because names that sound aggressive or tough were not going to help w/my husband's family's fear of GSD(their hitler dogs) Daisy's name was begign however Daisy at times would have been more aptly named Poison Ivy.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Cookie: 'A small flat, crisp cake'
Duh:smirk:

Treader: 'Unfortunately we do not have information on this name as it is fairly unique.'
:wild:

Tinkerbell (childhood pet): 'For the tiny princess pet.'

Rascal (childhood pet): 'One that is playfully mischievous'


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer is the last name of some of my husband's relatives, great people. We'd been saving it for someday when we had a male dog (we'd only had females for 19 years prior to that), so his name was picked out long before we got him. He's from the "L" litter, so his registered name is Lakota. 

If I'd thought about it we would have used Levon (Helm, from The Band) instead, to keep up with the musical theme we had started with Cassidy, and Elvis and Emmy, the cats. Elvis is named Crazy 'Bout Elvis from the Tom Petty song Freefallin'. Emmy is Emmylou ****, named for Emmylou Harris. 

Dena was from the "D" litter and we couldn't think of any musical names we could agree on, so I did a search online. Dena means "valley" or "from the valley", and she came from the Willamette Valley in Oregon, so it seemed appropriate, and we also live in a town with valley in the name. 

Halo was already named, and we hadn't picked out a name yet since we weren't officially looking for a puppy for a few more months. We liked it so we kept it. Sometimes she's the angel puppy, sometimes she's the devil puppy....


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They didn't have a clue about Stosh but they did want to make a tag for him! Stosh should actually be spelled Stache which means Stan in Polish/German. It's short for Stanislav which obviously is Stanley.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

*I named him Duke because I thought it sounded like a cool name for a GSD. Like the meaning of it though:*

*Duke*

*Meaning: *Highest ranking nobleman - Leader
*Famous Usage: *Famous jazz pianist Duke Ellington.
*Screen Details: *Actor John Wayne's (1907-1979) nickname. Name of the hound dog in TV series "The Beverley Hillbillies" (1962-71).
*This name's popularity*








DogRank:20
DogRank:92


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

India - A country in Asis.

Dayna - One who prefers to eat only steak.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL!



> *Pimg*
> 
> Unfortunately we do not have information on this name as it is fairly unique.


Fairly? :rofl:


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Josh (short for Joshua) means "God saves". We're hoping he'll be a dope sniffing dog, saving kids from drugs

Jenna (short for Jennavieve) means "from the race of women". Mostly because we wanted a strong female name.

Most all of our animals have had human names. Not sure why, we just prefer them.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*what my dog's name means*

ok, this is the true story of how I got Judah's name. The breeder had asked me to be thinking about names before we brought him home. The word, "praise" came to mind to which I promptly responded, "sorry, Lord, I love You but I just can't name a dog praise." Breeder calls me and asks if I've come up with a name yet and I reply, no. She says, well, I have but of course you can change it when you get him. I think it fits his personality. She says it's a Hebrew word, Judah, which means praise! I just about drop the phone and change my mind...really, if the Lord wants him named praise, I think he should be named that...so it is.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

"Unfortunately we do not have information on this name as it is fairly unique. 
However we can still provide you with a great ID tag for your pet – please see below for our suggestions."

Yep, great suggestions for spending more money! LOL 

Here's our meaning:

Scarlett from "Gone With The Wind". A head strong, determined woman. Stole the hearts of men. 

It fits!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

*Mossey -* of English origin, a variant of "Mossy", and means "covered, or overgrown with moss"
*Heinrich* - of Old German origin, and the meaning is "home ruler". Variant of Henry
*Blaise* - of French and Latin origin, and the meaning of Blaise is "lisp, stutter". From Latin Blasius, derived from "blaesus".
*Jerry Lee* - Jerry (short for Jerald) is of Old German origin, and the meaning of Jerald is "spear ruler". Lee is of Old English origin, and the meaning of Lee is "pasture or meadow".
*Sadie* - Diminutive of Sarah (Hebrew) "princess". 
*Emila* - of Latin origin, and the meaning of Emila is "eager".


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin (or Wodanaz) was named after the Norse god, associated with war, wisdom, victory, death, the hunt, among others. I'm a big fan of mythology so I was aware of the meaning behind the name beforehand. I had almost named him Omen, as he was born on Friday the 13th so I thought Odin was also very fitting.

A Shade is also a mythological being. Ghost/spirit. It also went well with her dark sable coloring. (Shade (mythology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Faeron, my spelling of: Faron \f(a)-ron\ as a boy's name is pronounced fah-ROHN. It is of Old English origin, and the meaning of Faron is "handsome servant". This I picked based on meaning and uniqueness.

Teito, a character I like from an anime. Apparently means: Teito is the Asturian and Galician name for a type of stone dwelling with a thatched straw or broom roof, found in western Asturias, especially in the Somiedo and Oscos area, and also in Galicia.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't have to look it up, I already knew Bianca meant "white" before I got her.
I've had a pet store owner told me once that the name would fit his dog (a white GSD) better than mine (a black/red).  

It's funny though I never thought about it before, but both Bianca and my last dog were named after colors! My last dog was a red Golden Retriever named Ginger.

The other dog I had with Ginger was named Pooch so no need to look up his name. He came with the name(kinda long story there since he was a stray...) If I knew I was going to keep him from the start I would've changed it, but he was a foster failure.

My cats were mostly named after their colors or markings (and in some cases also Stephen King characters) so looking their names up doesn't turn up anything interesting. Spot is obviously a spot. Blaze is a fire (or in my cat's case, a white stripe on the face AND a Stephen King character), Mr Grey- Grey is a color and he's also named after a King character. Harley/Harlequin is also self-explanatory.




jetscarbie said:


> From what I've read....Brutus is a version on Bruno.
> Bruno in German means "Brown one" In Austrian it means "Armour"


It's fitting that (one of) my vet's German Shorthaired Pointers is named Bruno.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sheva*

Unfortunately we do not have information on this name as it is fairly unique. 
However we can still provide you with a great ID tag for your pet – please see below for our suggestions.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Our current GSD is name Markus. He is a rescue and came with the name but it means "Warlike." Seems to fit him just fine.

I had a GSD while living in Germany. My American friends said, "you should name him something in German." So I did...his name was "Etwas" which means "something."


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Addie didn't come up on the site you suggested, but on babynamesworld.com it means:

Origin:
Germanic
Meaning:
Noble kind; of the noble sort

And yes, we chose the name somewhat based on this meaning. Addie is definitely both noble and kind.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not on that site, but I already know that Chrono's name means 'Time'.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden - Japanese God of Thunder and Lightning

Brsingr - Dragon word for fire

 I don't know how I lost the "i" in BrIsingr. I was so worried about spelling the kennel name right that I lost it. Or maybe I am just being creative, coz the correct spelling is Raiden.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

We named him Zeke because we liked the flow with our daughter's name: Zeke & Zoey

The meaning? From Ezekiel - Strength of God

Oops. Perhaps not the best choice for the pet of a couple of atheists, lol.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I take a long time to decide on a name and they must have a good meaning. 

Nike's real name is *Unika* which means Unique in German.

*Alexis* is a derivative of Alexander meaning defender of man

Vala's real name, *Balien*, is the feminized version of Balan (from Tolkien) and means "one with Power" Vala has the same meaning in a different Elfin language. 

Deja's real name is *Dejavu* which is deja vu. She reminded and still reminds me a lot of both her mother and her grandmother.

*Donovan* is Celtic and means strong fighter. It was also a character played by John Wayne in the movie "Donovan's Reef". On that site it says it means "dark warrior". 

*Elena* is also from Tolkien and means "of the stars"

That site has issues with unique names.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I picked Nikon for several reasons: I like photography, I like 1-2 syllable crisp sounding names, I like something that is easy to say in English, Dutch, and German, something that is more rare/unique but not weird.

Pantalaimon (pan-tah-LIE-mun) comes from Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials. "Pan" is the daemon of the main character. In her world, every human has a "daemon" which is like part of your soul that exists as an animal of the opposite sex. As far as I know the name "Pantalaimon" does not exists in any other context. I also read that there is a Greek god "Pan" who was god of "shepherds" and very mischievous. My Pan is from a "P" litter so I figured the long name and call name worked well.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Loki was named for the Norse God, even though she's a girl. It's quite suiting to her, sometimes unfortunately. She once turned the stove on when no one was home. Luckily someone came home because by time they did, the cupboards above the stove were red hot 

"In Norse mythology, the evil trickster fire god, always mischievous, deceptive, and scheming, and one of the most well-known characters in Norse poetry and saga. As his name is derived from the Germanic root of flame, Loki is believed to have originally been a fire spirit. He was a trickster figure, and, as a shape-shifter, could become different animals at will. He was the father of two sons, Nari (or Narfi) and Vali, by his wife, the Asynjur goddess Sigyn (Siguna). But since he could also assume the shape of the opposite sex, he could give birth, and he had a number of other offspring in this way. In the surviving literature, Loki's name is mentioned more than that of any other god, and he is certainly one of the most inventive conceptions in folklore. He was a participant in many of the gods adventures, often accompanying the principal god Odin, or Odin's son the thunder god Thor, on their travels, though he was always stirring up trouble. Loki was able to charm everyone, despite his deep cunning, with his cleverness and good looks."

Jagger was named after Mick Jagger and his registered name is a Stones song. The name Jagger fits him really well. 

Zette I picked because I wanted a Belgian name. I learned that Zette was a character in a popular Belgian book series and liked the way it sounded. Later, I realized that Zette has a great, great, great, great grandmother named Zette. I've never really found a meaning for the name, other than it being a nickname for names ending in -zette.

Whimsy is registered as Whimsical. It suits her quite well. I also wasn't looking for a puppy when I decided to get her, so Whim is fitting too. 
*whim·si·calAdjective/ˈ(h)wimzikəl/*

1. Playfully quaint or fanciful, esp. in an appealing and amusing way.
2. Acting or behaving in a capricious manner. 

*whim·syNoun/ˈ(h)wimzē/*

1. Playfully quaint or fanciful behavior or humor.
2. A whim.

Savvy was named for the meaning of the word:
sav·vy (s







v














) _Informal_ _adj._ *sav·vi·er*, *sav·vi·est* Well informed and perceptive; shrewd: savvy Washington insiders.

_n._ Practical understanding or shrewdness: a banker known for financial savvy.

_tr. & intr.v._ *sav·vied* (s







v














d), *sav·vy·ing*, *sav·vies* (s







v














z) To understand; comprehend.

I will now name dogs only things which I would want them to live up to


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

The site says they don't have meanings for Niko or Rosa, but I know that Niko is the masculine form of Nikita.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I originally wanted a male GSD and had the name Nara Simha Deva picked out for him. Nara Simha Deva is the half-lion, half-man mythological Hindu Lord of Protection:










When I finally found a litter of GSD pups, they only had 3 females left. I knew the basics of the Indian Sanskrit language, so I just altered the name Deva (masculine) to Devi (feminine), thus we have Nara Simha Devi Vom Engel! We call her Nara for short, and Nara Simha when she's in trouble. Haha. 

Nara wears a pendant/medallion of Nara Simha Deva's crowned lion head around her neck, attached to her tags on the collar.


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Keefer is the last name of some of my husband's relatives, great people. We'd been saving it for someday when we had a male dog (we'd only had females for 19 years prior to that), so his name was picked out long before we got him. He's from the "L" litter, so his registered name is Lakota.
> 
> If I'd thought about it we would have used Levon (Helm, from The Band) instead, to keep up with the musical theme we had started with Cassidy, and Elvis and Emmy, the cats. Elvis is named Crazy 'Bout Elvis from the Tom Petty song Freefallin'. Emmy is Emmylou ****, named for Emmylou Harris.
> 
> ...


Debbie on Your Halo being an Angel sometimes and a devil the other, what do you think is holding that halo up( her horns) As someone who goes by Angel I've got a few snappy comebacks for that argument.


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

*meaning of dog's name*

My GSD girls name is Raya and it is an Israeli word meaning friend, my golden's name is Dakota and is American Indian for friend/ or ally. My lab/golden is Cheyenne and means unintelligible speakers, which fits because when we got her she would do this squeal/bark/whine/ gargle sound. She now speaks in a normal dog barking voice now!


----------

